# Buying decision, help wanted. Cannondale CAAD5.



## Safeway (May 14, 2007)

*Bike specs:*

*Bike Price: $600 (negotiable)*

Should I buy this bike?! Should I keep looking for a good, used one?

*Frame:* 2002 Cannondale CAAD5, USA Edition, 58cm
*Fork:* Reynolds Ouzo Pro, Carbon
*Wheels:* Easton Velomax Orien II

*Brifters:* Dura-Ace
*Rear:* Dura-Ace
*Front:* Ultregra
*Cranks:* Ultegra, 175mm

*Seatpost:* Thompson Elite
*Seat:* Selle Italia


----------



## tgiboney (Jan 11, 2006)

*Fit Fit Fit Fit Fit*

Have you had a fitting at a LBS (local bike shop) so you know if it fits?

Search this site and you will see that the most important thing about a bike is weather it fits you. Don’t let anyone look at you or ask you your height and have them tell you it will fit the only way to know is to have a professional fit you and then have them provide the specifications to you in writing so you can find a bike that will fit.

If you don’t you will be uncomfortable on it and possibly cause an injury.


----------



## Safeway (May 14, 2007)

Yep, 58cm Cannondale fits me well. I road a few at REI this weekend, and the geometries are nearly identical.

I am a fairly experienced cyclist. I have owned Trek and Specialized all-carbon bikes. My current bike is a full XTR Cannondale BBU. I have two wheel sets: 700c Mavic Open Pros and 2007 XTR Mountain. I just wanted to get an actual road bike with road bike geometry.

Do the derailleurs look overly worn? What about the teeth on the chain rings? Do you think the fork is safe to ride? It has been used as a training bike on a fluid training for the past year. I know I will have to go in for a fit, and it needs new bar tape.

The paint scheme isn't too appealing, but I wouldn't mind stripping it and getting is powder coated flat black.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Heck if the seller throws in those PowerCranks it's more than worth the price.

Otherwise, not a bad deal overall. Just emotionally budget extra in case it needs some parts. Chain for sure maybe cassette. Get the forks looked at by a shop if you're at all concerned. But overall that stuff looks like it has plenty of life in it (except that big ring, oddly).


----------



## Safeway (May 14, 2007)

I have two spare Dura/Ace 9-speed chains. I bought them on Craigslist for $2.50 each. They were originally intended for my Cannondale BBU, but this will work just as well.

And the power cranks aren't included, sadly. Believe me, if they were, I wouldn't have posted here. The other bike he is selling is a Cannondale Six13 Team bike with full Dura-Ace 10-speed for $2200.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Ok so if it's been on the trainer with PowerCranks all this time, those Ultegra cranks are probably near cherry.


----------



## Safeway (May 14, 2007)

Creakyknees said:


> Ok so if it's been on the trainer with PowerCranks all this time, those Ultegra cranks are probably near cherry.


Exactly what I was thinking. I need to make sure that it is 9-speed, not 8-speed. If I use it for a year or two, I am sure I could sell it again for around what I pay for it. Dura-Ace and Ultegra don't lose their value too quickly. At that point, I'll be more in the mood to upgrade.


----------



## Safeway (May 14, 2007)

I'd also take that crappy wired cycle computer off. I have a Garmin Edge 305 I use on my Cannondale BBU. I bought a set of Profile Design Aerolite aero bars that I use when I tour on my BBU. They should fit nicely on this bike!


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Safeway said:


> What about the teeth on the chain rings?


The big ring has some life left, but it's not much—looks about 80% worn. Small ring looks good.


----------

